# dentist cost to look at kids



## minkydog (5 Jul 2011)

HI Firstly if this is in the wrong area please forgive me
ok I have a four year old and a three year old and we as a family have a full medical card. I decided to bring the kids to the dentist for a check up as I am sure they are fine but I want to bring them before they have to have work done so they won't be scared. Our local dentist wants 80 euro for this -- just a quick pop them on the chair and look into their mouths!!! 
Is this normal practice or am I being taken for a ride here?
Thanks


----------



## TreeTiger (5 Jul 2011)

I brought my daughter to a local dentist when she was 3.  He wagged his finger in her face and told her to make sure she brushed her teeth properly. 
I was concerned that she might be put off dentists after this experience so I phoned around and found another guy who was friendly, gave her a kiddie toothbrush and toothpaste, plus a little cuddly toy, and charged nothing.  
The whole family ended up going to him for years.  Sadly he's retired now.
I would say shop around!


----------



## minkydog (6 Jul 2011)

Thanks for that - yes I will cancel the appointment and I will tell them the reason - how else will they learn and then I will shop around


----------



## Complainer (6 Jul 2011)

Contact your local HSE health centre. The dental service for kids hasn't been cut yet, and they will generally see kids for a check-up if there is any significant concern.


----------



## kramer2006 (6 Jul 2011)

minkydog said:


> just a quick pop them on the chair and look into their mouths!!!





You don't seriously expect a dentist to give free examinations to anyone who just wanders in the door, do you??


----------



## Mpsox (6 Jul 2011)

kramer2006 said:


> You don't seriously expect a dentist to give free examinations to anyone who just wanders in the door, do you??


 
Why not? It's a sales opportunity for long term new business, from what the OP has posted, it looks like the dentist is now going to lose a long term customer due to short term greed.


----------



## 44brendan (6 Jul 2011)

Many dentists do offer his service to regular clients. It's pretty standard practise in the town where I live and seen as a type of promotion which will obviously lead to that dentist keeping the business or if work is needed getting paid for that work. The dentist that I use offer a free annual check up and this appears to give him ample follow up business.
BTW the schools dental system should apply to most primary schoolchildren as mentioned in earlier post.


----------



## TreeTiger (6 Jul 2011)

kramer2006 said:


> You don't seriously expect a dentist to give free examinations to anyone who just wanders in the door, do you??



No, but I would for a 3 year old who will likely stay with a dentist for a long time.

That said, there are dentists who apparently will give a free examination to anyone - just found the website for a dentist who covered for a while while my dentist was away - [broken link removed] - he charges nothing for an examination.


----------



## minkydog (7 Jul 2011)

*Result*

Firstly I was not expecting it for free but I think 80 was a bit expensive to pop them up and have a chat and a quick look. would not be a proper examination just a exercise in getting them comfortable with the dentist. Rang around this morning and found a dentist in the same town - Tuam - who will gladly do all that for less than 30 euro - girl said a normal appointment is 30 but they won't even take up a full appointment so it will be less than that!!! Rang the other crowd and left a message telling them exactly why I was cancelling ! 
Maybe they will get back to me with a reduced fee but now I think I will stick with the new one unless the other crowd decide to do it for free!!


----------



## Robert01 (14 Jul 2011)

If you are planning to opt for a good dentist at a private hospital for your child then it is always better to get all the information regarding the cost and the services available on the website provided by the dentist so that you can plan your budget well in advance. So, always make a search about professional dentists available online.


----------



## pj111 (14 Jul 2011)

2 of my brother's children had a check up for €15 euro by the father's dentist and the full amount was reclaimable from their health plan.

Smiles Dental and Town Dental will do an exam, xray, scale and polish for €50 - max 2 a year. Adults and children.

_Patrick_


----------

